# how can i tell the age of my budgies?



## LadyRedLainey

I just took this picture of them (excuse the quality of the pic, it is from my mob)

I looked at a website about aging a bird, but they were not the same colour of birds as mines, so i could not really tell.

Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## Guest

Hi, I was told you can tell by the colour of the birds eyes, but that's only upto so many months, and sometimes by the rings on it's head? but again, it's hard to tell really.. I'll try and find the website I read it on for you!

PS. Gorgeous birds!!


----------



## Guest

Hope this helps...

"There are a few things you can look at to tell if you have a young budgie. Under four months of age, a budgie's cere (the fleshy part above the beak) will be smooth and is generally pinkish-purple in colour for males and whitish-blue for females. As well, the budgie will have striping on its forehead, and will have a completely black eye (except for lutinos and albinos). At about 3-4 months old, a budgie usually has its first molt, so the forehead begins losing its stripes. This is also the time when the cere starts to change colour (bluish for males and brown or tan for females). Once a budgie reaches 6 months of age, it is quite difficult to differentiate him or her from an adult budgie since they have an identical appearance; the forehead has no barring, the eye has a white iris and the cere has changed colour. If you are lucky, your budgie has a band on its leg indicating the birth date so you can easily tell its age!"


----------



## LadyRedLainey

My yellow one has a band on her leg, i will try and have a look.

They are not really hand held birds unfortunately, they go on my finger, and let me stroke them sometimes.

I will see how it goes, if i can find out, i will mention 

Thanks for your replies RoseForTheDead


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

As the other's have said after six months of age it is very difficult to tell. From your picture I can tell that Blue is a boy budgie. What colour is the cere on Yellow? If it's a purpley colour then I would hazard a guess that Yellow is a boy too.

However a numpty disclaimer applies to the above as it has been five years since I kept budgies!


----------



## LadyRedLainey

yellow one has a pinkish purple colour. I always thought the yellow one was female lol! poor bird if it is a he  :lol:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I found this link which explains about sexing and aging budgies. Looks like a pinkish purple cere on a Lutino means Yellow is in fact a boy. But that's nothing to worry about as Blue and Yellow should still be very happy together.

Quick Budgie Gender


----------



## LadyRedLainey

They get on great, occasionally have a squabble, they feed eachother sometimes to (like taking food out of eachothers beak) lol!, so it is why i thought they were male and female.

(i meant to add before, i have had them for 6yrs, but i never knew their age when i first got them)

I have not even looked into an average life span, but i will look it up, i have been wanting to look that up for ages, so will do it this now before i forget again lol.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

No problem for the info. I think the lifespan is about 6-8 years, but my oldest is over 10!


----------



## LadyRedLainey

I hope my birds are as lucky as your budgie and get to 10yrs at least. I know they are over the 6yrs of age, i imagine they were about a year old when i got them.
They seem healthy enough, and forever tweeting away, and getting to fly about when the cat is in another room to, so fingers crossed

x


----------



## Guest

Yours are a great age  my youngest is about 6 months old.. and I'm in the process of finding out that he is probably a girl... lol 

According to The Guinness Book of Records the oldest budgie ever lived to 29 years and 2 months!


----------



## LadyRedLainey

wow!! amazing that eh!, i bet there are loads that reach close to that age, but just not recorded.
They are lovely pets.


----------

